# Kalahari Red



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I was just wondering if others had seen these magnificent goats or not. If you haven't you need to, they may be the most beautiful goats I have ever seen. I wish they were available here in the U.S.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

MAN! those jokers are awesome! I did a google search and they have one called Pit Bull..he looks to be 300lbs


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

They look like red Boers. But they aren't actually related to Boers. They are supposed to be more hardy than the Boer as well.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my dream goat herd would be Boers, Savannas, Kalahari Reds!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> my dream goat herd would be Boers, Savannas, Kalahari Reds!


Same!!!!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes - I have actually been thinking of that very thing..and I would like a pair of these Kalaharis..a pair that the fella from Malaysia was showing us, then a herd of Nigis and Pygmys. Id also like two solid Boers for pulling geughts!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the new obsession! :hubbahubba: I MUST FIND SOME OF THESE!

:happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat:


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I would love love love love to have one.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah killing me here..im about to tell the wife...we need more land lol...Daddy wants more GO-tees


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa...Those bucks are MASSIVE!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I say they are 300+ maybe damfino or someone can eye ball them compared to Sputnik or Finn


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

They are beautiful beautiful animals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There is a well known South African breeder on Facebook, and he said Kalahari Red's are just red Boer Goats, but because of color they are listed under a different name & registry. He said the same thing about Savannah's.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> There is a well known South African breeder on Facebook, and he said Kalahari Red's are just red Boer Goats, but because of color they are listed under a different name & registry. He said the same thing about Savannah's.


This very well could be. Look at the dapples for example. How many years were they not excepted as Boers because of their color? It could be the same the other way around as well. Then again maybe they are really a breed and all our red Boers are actually a cross.....makes one ponder huh?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> This very well could be. Look at the dapples for example. How many years were they not excepted as Boers because of their color? It could be the same the other way around as well. Then again maybe they are really a breed and all our red Boers are actually a cross.....makes one ponder huh?


I agree! Definitely makes you wonder! The gentleman said Savannah's are also Boer goats, but they are also not recognized as Boer's because of their color, so they are considered a different breed. I think the Kalahari and Savannahs are color culls from the traditional SA Boer world. There was a post a while back from a boer goat show in SA that had Boer and Kalahari red, very similar goats, they all looked like boers. Of course the way they show them there vs. here is like night and day lol No fancy show collars or poses, nothing like here in the US.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No they very much look like the same exact goat! I have a friend who raises savanna’s and he swears they are a total different breed. His excuse is because they are more hardy. But at one point when Boers first game over they were considered super hardy. He had Boers at one point but not when they first came over. Now my opinion here, I think when Boers first came over here everyone just jumped on them and bred the heck out of them not culling over things like hardiness. In the end getting animals that were not what they first started out being. When the savanna’s came along people were a bit more cautious of what they culled over. Again let’s take dapples for example. They are the new thing in Boers but how many do you see that are bred or sold that probably should have just ended up on the dinner table? Take the spots away and they are culls. Not at all putting anyone down, I have a few does that are nothing fantastic and they are my kids pets and their kids are nothing but butcher kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, and think you are onto something there Jessica! Definitely makes you think about what has happened to the breed. Sadly, throw in the show goats, and there is a whole new definition of the Boer goat... especially with the flushing, and show condition. Those kids are raised on recipients, so we don't even know if the dams are worth their worth as mothers. 

I agree about the spotted goats. I've seen a lot that have no muscle, and look more like a dairy cross type of build. Not sure on the hardiness as I haven't ever heard how they compare to others.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't forget also that anything we got in the US, when live was legal, had already been "improved" in England and often "improved" again in New Zealand. By the time we actually get an import it's only mostly that breed.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

The Kalahari Red is basically a red Savanna. This is because we have seen red 100% Savannas in the USA. Red is just a recessive color in the Savanna breed and IF selected for it you could get colored kids more often than not.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, and think you are onto something there Jessica! Definitely makes you think about what has happened to the breed. Sadly, throw in the show goats, and there is a whole new definition of the Boer goat... especially with the flushing, and show condition. Those kids are raised on recipients, so we don't even know if the dams are worth their worth as mothers.
> 
> I agree about the spotted goats. I've seen a lot that have no muscle, and look more like a dairy cross type of build. Not sure on the hardiness as I haven't ever heard how they compare to others.


That's what always goes threw my mind when I see that as well! I remember a debate on that once and someone had said that those does should have to kid at least once on their own. For me and what I want I agree. But one breeder said there was no way she was risking her winning does life by kidding. I guess she has a point. We all want different things out of our goats. If she just wants winning show animals why would she risk it just so, say me, can have fancy good mothers that really do nothing but produce good hardy kids and maybe sell a few low level show kids. Not like I ever could but I wouldn't buy anything like that. But I guess in that world it doesn't matter what traits they have, if a buck is a aggressive breeder or any of the other things that are normally important because man is the middle person lol and when you are getting $17,000 for a doe that will win you can afford to do it. And then here I am finding those things important and have never gotten over $1,500 for a kid so what do I know lol. There are defiantly different Boers for different people any more that's for sure.
Jill you are probably right on that! I don't know if other countries ever DNAed them, I doubt it, and we didn't till recently. And who's to say 100 years ago a little say pigmy goat was set free in Africa and he was a studly little guy. As far as I know savanna's, Boers, and the reds all came from africa with no body of water to keep them apart and they certainly can cross. They are not like a bob cat and a mountain lion and can't breed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Again, I agree, especially that they are all from South Africa, and they are all so similar, just separated by color. Especially since they are so strict about registered Boer goats being traditional color only. 
Very interesting to be reminded that they were brought here from South Africa and Australia. I don't know the whole history on some of those genetics, just the Codi/Pci goats.

I definitely think a goat needs to show signs of kidding by the time they are 2 years old. They are breeding animals, not barn ornaments. There is a risk in everything, but what good is a breeding doe if it can't even be bred and get through a pregnancy. IMO, a good producer is what should win those 2yo and up classes, not a doe that's only offspring come from being flushed.
I can understand a doe being valuable and wanting to flush her, but she still needs to be able to have her own kids to be worth anything. 
We don't sell those high end kids either, but we're slowly breeding where we can start selling nicer quality kids from our small herd for better $$.


----------

